# Question regarding Aurora Monster Heads/replacement parts



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Hey all - :wave:

Me got two questions:

1. A while back, I read somewhere - possibly here - that there was an independent producer that had released a series of vastly improved heads for Aurora's original monster line - these were far more accurate/life-like :freak: (?) than the ones provided with the kits and blended in perfectly.

I saw pictures of them - the Fredrick March Mr. Hyde was a HUGE improvement over the Aurora kit, and the Lugosi likeness on Dracula was stellar - and am greatly interested, so, basically, does anyone know who/what I am talking about and where can I find this producer, or, is he even is still issuing these?

2. Does anyone know of anyone who produces or casts replacement parts for the same kits? I need a few replacement hands and odd parts. 

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check this out...
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/home.php?cat=381

For spare parts to old Aurora Kits Check right here...
Parts Pit Mike of The Parts Pit ... http://thepartspit.com/
That should keep you busy for a while...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Check this out...
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/home.php?cat=381
> Mcdee:wave:


_Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_...yessssssss.........:hat:

*THANK YOU McDougall!!!!!!!*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No Problem...and for spare parts to the Aurora kits check out the parts pit...
http://thepartspit.com/
Mike has quit an array of parts...and if he hasn't got the part you're looking for just ask right here on this forum...chances are someone has the part you need...just ask :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> No Problem...and for spare parts to the Aurora kits check out the parts pit...
> http://thepartspit.com/
> Mike has quit an array of parts...and if he hasn't got the part you're looking for just ask right here on this forum...chances are someone has the part you need...just ask :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


*howls with delight*

Thank yoooooooooooooooooou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget to check out Posthumous Productions. That's where I got my replacement heads from. Unfortunatly, I don't think he has a website, so you have to corrispond by mail.

John Apgar @ Posthumous Production

PO Box 59
Flanders
NJ 07836

He'll send out a photo catalog to you.

He offers this Dracula Replacement head : http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=259804

And this Hunchback Head : http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=259805


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Dracula Replacement head*

Here's a photo of a Dracula I built with the Posthumus (I believe) replacement head. Hope this is helpful.

Denis


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Information Out Of Date


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> If THIS is the Fredric March head you are looking for, I am the producer, and yes, it is still available. I also carry some of the Posthumous line, and I DO have the Lugosi Dracula in stock. I am also posting a pic of a BRAND NEW Gojira head for the Aurora Godzilla that is at the casters now. SHOULD be in stock in a couple weeks. Sculpt is by Mark Van Tine, build-up by Bernd Slominsky. You can contact me by email at [email protected].
> Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


This is the Head I got a couple of years ago when Moebius re-released Dr.J...an incredible likeness and the one that adorns my kit:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Information Out Of Date


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This Bama Frankenstein head is a must have:thumbsup:...for Halloween you say...? How timely...can't wait to see what else is on the ol' chopping block...
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Denis - Your Dracula looks so friendly! 

@ Bwain No More - Can't wait for that head!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Thanks Mc Dee. The sculpt on that was by Joy and Tom, who are among the BEST likeness folks out there! BTW, the Bama Frankenstein has been delayed, but SHOULD be available before Halloween along with ANOTHER classic monster likeness (or two)
> Tom


Hey Tom that James bama frankenstein head looks awesome cant wait to get one !!!!!!!!


Robert


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Tom: How much is the MVT head going for?

Buc


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Information Out Of Date


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got the Posthumous Productions Lugosi head from Tom Parker at Cult of Personality; you can mail him at [email protected]. It's a really nice sculpt.

I bought a set with the head and the Revellogram re-release of the Dracula kit. Great price, great service.

Jeff


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Buc said:


> Tom: How much is the MVT head going for?
> 
> Buc


hey buc what is an mvt head ? for which kit is that for ?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

MVT head (man, that sounds wrong!!) is the Godzilla head pictured
above. Confused me at 1st, but seems there's TWO seperate kits we're
dealing with here...
1) white metal teeth replacement &
2) a new replacement head (sculpted by Mark)


btw, Tom... why white metal vice resin? (curious)
Buc


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

I have had quiet a few replacement heads from Tom and, like many people on here, can vouch for the quality and likeness of his products. I bought the first Godzilla replacement head and hand and it really improved the Aurora kit.

Simon:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Information Out Of Date


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Just got my Gojira head and kit from Tom Parker, along with the Lugosi head for my Revell dracula kit. They are both fantastic and will really improve both kits, when I get round to building them. Thanks again Tom for the fantastic service 

Simon


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I sculpted a replacement Bela head for the Aurora/Revell Dracula kit. Available (or will be soon) from Terry Ingram over at the Universal Monster Army.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Cool Lugosi Head :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

You can NEVER have TOO MANY Lugosi heads.... 
Tom


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Another great sculpt :thumbsup: I don't think you can ever have enough replacement Lugosi or other Horror figures heads.

Simon


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Hey Tom awesome totally awesome cant wait to see the bama frankenstein head too . 

Robert


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Glenn Strange head & upper body.*

Are these still available & does someone have a direct link to buy one?
Thank:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Speaking of replacement heads, Cult of Personality has recently produced new replacement heads for two of the recent Revell reissues that IMO are _*far*_ superior to any of the other replacement heads ever produced for these kits. Beautifully sculpted and flawlessly cast, I can't imagine anyone being disappointed with these!

And no, I'm not on CoP's payroll; buy 'em, don't buy 'em, I don't make one red cent either way. But if you're looking for a simple way to greatly improve these kits, they're a no-brainer!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Does anyone have contact details for CoP? I've tried the @peoplepc.com address but have received no reply. I have sent three emails about a couple of different items that I know they carry (the replacement heads included), in August '09, December '09, and again in January this year... Not a peep by way of a reply.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

OzyMandias said:


> Does anyone have contact details for CoP? I've tried the @peoplepc.com address but have received no reply. I have sent three emails about a couple of different items that I know they carry (the replacement heads included), in August '09, December '09, and again in January this year... Not a peep by way of a reply.


Tom/CoP goes by "Bwain no more" here on HobbyTalk; you could try sending a PM. As far as the "@peoplepc.com" e-mail address, less than two weeks ago I used that address (to purchase the two replacement heads I mentioned above) and had no problems, so you might try again. Or try both, just to be sure.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for that. I thought 'Bwain' was Tom, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I am VERY picky about likeness (especially Glenn Strange Frankenstein) I will wait till I see a really excellent likeness before I will buy one (so I haven't yet). Personally, I feel a whole new model needs to be done of him, not just plop a new head, arms, and coat on the old Aurora kit. Again here is the BEST likeness I've seen:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Bama Frankenstein*

Anyone have pictures because for some strange reason Firefox does not give me access to his site.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Actually, I would be VERY surprised if you COULD access my site, as I do NOT HAVE ONE. The Bama head was very successful at the Halloween Chiller show and I offered a few to members at the Clubhouse as an exclusive. I have already covered my production costs and have decided to stop production, stay below radar and focus on other projects at this time. As a courtesy, I have asked that anyone who has images PLEASE do not post them, nor post build photos at this time. As Universal gears up the legal machine for the upcoming "Wolfman" release, it is just too much of a risk. As time passes, I will of course reassess the situation and decide whether or not to make it available again. Along these lines, I am not carrying any of the Posthumous sets for mail order, but they will continue to be a part of my display at Chiller and I have just completed a sculpt for John that should debut at the spring show. I have been doing this for over ten years now, and GENERALLY downplaying customer enthusiasm is NOT a good idea, but please bear with me , and remember, the more chatter on the forums, the LESS likely a reissue.
THANKS :thumbsup:
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I sent you a private message regarding another item Tom. I don't know if it is covered by what you have spoken about above.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ozy; I think you may have confused me with CultTVMan. I NEVER stocked those parts, and have not received any emails...
Tom


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Tom, that's really strange because Steve said he was getting them from you. Wires obviously got crossed somewhere. Not to worry, but do you (or anyone else for that matter) happen to know how to get in touch with Posthumous Productions?

I don't know why you never received the emails... *cue Twilight Zone theme*

Feel free to PM me, I didn't mean to hijack the thread. :wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Thanks for that. I thought 'Bwain' was Tom, but wasn't sure.


Me too. lol


----------

